# How to identify lawn grass types



## findlay70 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,
We just moved into our new home and lots to do...
I noticed a few weekends ago that there are some "tufts" of really broad grass blades. it looks like crabcrass, but doesnt have any runners. The mature grass stems are like straw. I took a sample to Home Depot and the guy thought it was crab grass and gave me some killer specific to this grass. Well, I still have it... so dont think it is crab grass. Any ideas..?
I live in Colorado. the other grass type (predominant) is thin blade and very soft.

Does anyone know a good lawn forum? I need to know more about this type of grass so that I can get it under control..

thanks
Andy


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Could be Bermuda.


----------

